# Production Runs JD 4400 4300 4200 Tractors



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Good Morning,
Can anyone tell me the total number of each series that were built?
4200 4300 4400 
Also Would Tractor number 2 in the 4400 series be any more desireable
to a 4400 guy than any other serial number? 
Since I am asking: Pro's and Cons of the 1998-2001 Hydro Transmissions?
Thanks in Advance
Regards


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

gary r. said:


> Good Morning,
> Can anyone tell me the total number of each series that were built?
> 4200 4300 4400
> Also Would Tractor number 2 in the 4400 series be any more desireable
> ...


Ah, you have some of the early Yanmar KIT tractors that are assembled here in the USA. You can also include the 4100 in that list too for the 3-cly Yanmars. 

The hydro trans in tractors is nice on level ground work. IF you are looking for hilly or slope work, then it needs to be a 4WD too. In muddy conditions, the hydro would just spin the wheels digging deeper to become more stuck. Otherwise, nothing else really.


----------

